# world und system file

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich habe  in  /var/ lib /portage  das world file, aber das system file ist dort nicht.

Wo liegt diese Datei?

Ausserdem habe ich beim emerge -pv system festgestellt, das mir einige x11-pakete mitinstalliert werden, die laut 

                  equery depends  von keinem Paket benötigt werden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

----------

## Necoro

Zu "system" -- das ist eine Menge an Paketen die abhängig von deinem gewählten Profil erstellt wird. Die Teildateien sind dazu über das /usr/portage/profile verstreut ...

Was die x11-* Pakete angehen: Schon mal emerge mit der "--tree"-Option verwendet?

----------

